# Elk!



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

cmd33 said:


> Shockingly, my 17 year old son drew a either sex tag for season 1. Time for lots of research. I'm not even sure where to begin.


How did you figure out which hunt he got? When I look under drawing results it just says successful.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I would like to see the chance system become a chance factorial system. 1st year = 1X1 or 1 chance. 5th year = 5X5 or 25 chances. 20th year = 20x20 or 400 chances... seems like that would be a better reward, and incentive, to those that stick it out and apply year after year.

Congrats on the tag! Lots of good info already shared and a lot of time to plan some weekends scouting. Should be an incredible experience!


----------



## Kristine1 (Feb 2, 2015)

BucksandDucks said:


> Unsuccessful again. How'd you guys do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Unsuccessful....


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Unsuccessful for about the millionth time. Probably a good thing though, just had my knee replaced a few weeks ago. Scott Connel looks like he's in great shape, but I'm not sure he could carry me and drag an elk. Likely best to wait and draw next year, or that's what I have been telling myself all day anyways.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Michael Wagner said:


> Yep, I started in 1984 I was 6 in 1964 but if I coulda I woulda put in for it.


I started around 88 and put in every year except a couple while I was in college. Was drawn in 06 for a Jan 07 3rd hunt that was added that season. They didn't meet harvest quotas in the first 2 hunts that year. About 30 tags were added for two units if I remember correctly.

Moral of the story is there is a slight chance you could still be drawn this season. When I checked my status it said unsuccessful that year.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> How did you figure out which hunt he got? When I look under drawing results it just says successful.


contact the Atlanta DNR office and ask - The day of the drawing I was able to find it through them so I could line up my guide ASAP.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> Success at last for me! I drew an any elk tag this year after 15 years of trying. Does anyone know how to figure out which season we get? Mine only says successful, no other info.


Go online as if you were going to buy a hunting license and look under “Elk License Receipt”. It will tell you there which hunt period, hunting unit(s) and tag type you have. 

Feel free to call me at (734) 223-4284, and I can help walk you through how to do it.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Nope, big zeros all the way across this year, bear, elk and five pure hunt tickets


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

nope...but did draw a bear permit


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Nothing but Unsuccessful Elk and Bear again this year. Try again next year.


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

Unsuccessful for 30th year in a row.....


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

38 straight years, no Elk tag! 🤪


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2018)

I got an any bull tag for the first season.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I have 17 points. Still no luck. Have better chances of hunting out West.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I was looking at the statistics for the elk drawing. You have a better chance of applying for a "Bull Only." I know that is a "Duh" moment. Well at any rate, even with 16 or more points, we are most likely to be dead before we can hunt them. 24,512 people applied for Any Elk with 16 points, and 9,232 for Bull Only. With 4 awarded for Any Elk and 6 for Bull only. Odds improve a bit when you hit 17 or more points. Again the pool of people is in the ten of thousands. Head West folks for elk.


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

MILONEWOLF said:


> I was looking at the statistics for the elk drawing. You have a better chance of applying for a "Bull Only." I know that is a "Duh" moment. Well at any rate, even with 16 or more points, we are most likely to be dead before we can hunt them. 24,512 people applied for Any Elk with 16 points, and 9,232 for Bull Only. With 4 awarded for Any Elk and 6 for Bull only. Odds improve a bit when you hit 17 or more points. Again the pool of people is in the ten of thousands. Head West folks for elk.


Not quite sure it works that way, from my understanding all the people are put into a drawing and they draw for the bull tags. Any one who is bull only are then removed from the pool and they draw the cow tags with everyone that's left. So everyone has the same odds at drawing a bull tag but your chance of drawing a cow only is significantly less with a bull only application.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I honestly do not know, I am solely looking at the total numbers. They 260 or so tags they hand out, it does come down to points and then again not points. It still comes up with most of us with 16 or more points as being dead before being drawn. Unless you count the Pure Hunt chances too. Nearly 50,000 people applied. For that many tags, roughly you are competing with 192 people per tag. Again, I have been planning for an out of state hunt. If I get drawn, so be it.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I am sure mine is entered into a shredder.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

BucksandDucks said:


> Unsuccessful again. How'd you guys do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ditto. Don't care I made another donation to the herd I guess.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

18 and counting!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Now for the typical dumb question....Where do I go to find the results?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Disregard. Finally figured it out. The good news...saved a lot of money by being unsuccessful in both elk and bear...again!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

17 heading to 18 for me.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

One of these days! Years!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’m pretty sure I applied 32 out of 33 years before I drew a tag. Even though It was a cow tag I was real happy to have drawn one. Don’t give up.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got some great news last night - My grandpa drew a cow tag for the December hunt! 84 years old and his second time drawing a Michigan Elk tag, the first being the first year the hunt ever opened up. He lives up there and already has some friends that have a group of cows on their property year round, so my uncles and I, as well as some other, will being going up this December to help him out.

My family is lucky on this hunt - 5 of us have drawn elk tags over the years, and now he has drawn twice.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

IT.Fisherman said:


> My family is lucky on this hunt - 5 of us have drawn elk tags over the years, and now he has drawn twice.


Are you taking applications for new family members? Asking for myself.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

srconnell22 said:


> Are you taking applications for new family members? Asking for myself.


Heck yeah lets get the paper work rolling! 

On a side note, have a roast from last years elk you put me on in the crock pot right now, cant wait for dinner!


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine said successful. Chance only. What does chance only application mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

spear said:


> Mine said successful. Chance only. What does chance only application mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That means you did not apply for an elk tag, but you applied for a chance only. You were succesful in obtaining an extra chance in next year’s drawing.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

spear said:


> Mine said successful. Chance only. What does chance only application mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Why would you do that ? A mistake ?

L & O


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Why would you do that ? A mistake ?
> 
> L & O


I think quite often it happens when people apply at stores that have under-trained staff when it comes to knowing how to use the licensing system.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Why would you do that ? A mistake ?
> 
> L & O


If you knew you could not hunt this year but wanted a point it would make sense. My brother in law did.this when he workwd out of state 2 yrs. I have done the samr for bear points. Buy the point for a future chance.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2018)

DirtySteve said:


> If you knew you could not hunt this year but wanted a point it would make sense. My brother in law did.this when he workwd out of state 2 yrs. I have done the samr for bear points. Buy the point for a future chance.


I did this a few times. This year was the closest I've been in a while (to applying for a point only), knowing I have a baby on the way this fall and it'd be nearly impossible to put a once in a lifetime hunt together.

Said "eh, what are the chances of actually drawing?" and put in for an Either Sex tag.

And here I am with an Any Elk tag for Period 1.

There's two things I wanted out of this life, and I'm not joking when I say it: a son, and a Michigan Elk. I could be getting both this fall.

My advice: always put in for a tag. If you draw, you'll make it happen. It's a once in a lifetime hunt.


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for
The reply’s. I probably clicked the wrong icon. Maybe next year


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

19 points and no permit


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

All five of us were unsuccessful…again!


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

After 20+ years of trying, I didn't even enter the draw this year.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

0-12 now. I’ll keep trying .


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Unsuccessful - 18 points


----------



## Soggy B (Jan 2, 2011)

I was unsuccessful but my wife drew a cow tag for the early hunt. Guess it’s a success for both of us!! Can’t wait!!


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Unsuccessful since 1984. Maybe next year...


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Just plan a DIY elk hunt out west, and stop waiting decades for a Michigan elk hunt. You'll actually be able to go elk hunting this year, plenty of over the counter tags, and I bet you'll have more fun. Plan it a little more advance with a preference point or two, and you'll open up even more opportunities.


----------

